# Weekday Training rides in Malibu area?



## wongmic75 (May 23, 2005)

Coming in to Malibu area this next week and wondering if their are any good group rides that I can join in on... I am about Cat 3 level and looking for a good group to join? Any one know of any good ones during the week and where and what time they start?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Check the le grange website. They have good stuff going on. Near your area


----------

